# Powermatic Artisan 10" Table Saw



## Prof_Turby (Oct 7, 2013)

I am looking at this saw just listed on Craigslist...
I have been researching for some time about these saws...
I need your opinion on the value...

It is a Powermatic Artisan 10" contractor's table saw...
2 cast iron extensions...
Looks like right tilt...
Mobile base with Vega style fence and miter gauge fence...

Asking price is $300...

Any input would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks to be in excellent shape, comes with a nice fence, mobile base, and a nice crosscut sled. Great deal IMO.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I Have one of these, grab it!


----------



## Prof_Turby (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you for the input...
I will shoot the owner an e-mail...


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Prof_Turby said:


> Thank you for the input...
> I will shoot the owner an e-mail...


looks to be a right tilt as opposed to the left tilt configuration favored by more saws today. just be sure you're ready for the little nuances that attend operation of a right tilt saw. there's a reason most new TSs are *not* right tilt......................safety.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

If you place the fence to the left of a right tilt saw, it may be unfamiliar at first but you get virtually the same results, no jamming of stock under the blade, etc.


----------



## Prof_Turby (Oct 7, 2013)

I e-mailed the owner...
He purchased it new and is moving...
Makes me feel better about it...
Plan on going down Saturday to hopefully buy it...

Anyone have any success with a riving saw or splitter on these units?
I understand that they are no longer in production and parts are gonna be iffy...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Exactly!*



bzguy said:


> * If *you place the fence to the left of a right tilt saw, it may be unfamiliar at first but you get virtually the same results, no jamming of stock under the blade, etc.


*
That IF applies only if you tilt the blade*! With the blade at 90 degrees, which is 90% of the time or more in my shop, maybe 99%, then it will operate like any left tilt saw.

What you don't want to happen is.... if you tilt the blade to the right, and keep the fence on the right, it will trap the work in between the blade and the fence, which will result in a kickback.

It look like a beautiful saw and a splitter can be fashioned or purchased when you do get it. :yes:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about parts. nothing I buy has had parts support for decades


----------



## CT Proctor (Aug 5, 2013)

I would buy that saw in a heartbeat! My main TS is a PM66 and I use an old Delta contractors saw as a dedicated dado saw, would like to replace the dado saw with one of these.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, that is a killer value - not a huge fan of grid wings, but that is a very nice saw.


----------

